# Eyelashes and eyebrows=life



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 12, 2021)

Muhh hunter eyes







What actually gets girls wet


----------



## Ronnie Kray (Jul 12, 2021)

But jimbo has a nice cock + voice halo


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 12, 2021)

Eye area is way more subjective but all good eye areas have good eyebrows


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jul 12, 2021)

Jim looks like he has fetal alcohol syndrome


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jul 12, 2021)

True. My eye area mogs when I dye my eyebrows


----------



## Preston (Jul 12, 2021)

Jim needs to come back


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 12, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Muhh hunter eyes
> 
> View attachment 1221764
> 
> ...


Agreed but he dont have hunter eyes actually


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 12, 2021)

CupOfCoffee said:


> True. My eye area mogs when I dye my eyebrows
> 
> View attachment 1221773


You look like an isis chieftain with that thing


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 12, 2021)

Even more true for females 
Females with thin lashes/eyebrows are basically femcels


----------



## Deleted member 10673 (Jul 12, 2021)

I need a eyebrow transplant tbh thick long eyebrows that are jet black are basically mandatory


----------



## alriodai (Jul 12, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Muhh hunter eyes
> 
> View attachment 1221764
> 
> ...


if it wasn't for my bad orbital rim i wou dlhave the exact same eye area as the guy on the bottom


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Jul 12, 2021)

If you’re not dyeing your eyebrows dark, are you even looksmaxxing?


----------



## Deleted member 14312 (Jul 12, 2021)

Great thread, lashes and brows make or break your eye area:




Zayn is carried extremely hard by them. Ian’s eyes are also hard carried by his coloring and insane brows and lashes:




Youssef samwah is also halo’d extremely hard by lashes:


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 12, 2021)

20Nobragger01 said:


> If you’re not dyeing your eyebrows dark, are you even looksmaxxing?


Eyelashes too


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 12, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> Great thread, lashes and brows make or break your eye area:
> View attachment 1221841
> 
> Zayn is carried extremely hard by them. Ian’s eyes are also hard carried by his coloring and insane brows and lashes:
> ...


Youssef look kinda fake tho


----------



## Deleted member 14312 (Jul 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Youssef look kinda fake tho


It’s mainly that his eye color is so striking. Dude is still super GL imo


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 12, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> It’s mainly that his eye color is so striking. Dude is still super GL imo


I know 
But his eyes/lips look frauded sometimes


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Jul 12, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> Great thread, lashes and brows make or break your eye area:
> View attachment 1221841
> 
> Zayn is carried extremely hard by them. Ian’s eyes are also hard carried by his coloring and insane brows and lashes:
> ...


Orb has also extremely good eyebrows


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 12, 2021)

20Nobragger01 said:


> Orb has also extremely good eyebrows
> 
> View attachment 1221855


Need to be black


----------



## Deleted member 14312 (Jul 12, 2021)

20Nobragger01 said:


> Orb has also extremely good eyebrows
> 
> View attachment 1221855


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 12, 2021)

CupOfCoffee said:


> True. My eye area mogs when I dye my eyebrows
> 
> View attachment 1221773


Mogs me


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 12, 2021)

Never began for eyebrowcels like me @StrangerDanger


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 12, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Never began for eyebrowcels like me @StrangerDanger


Keep larping chadpreet. I’ve seen your O’pry like brows.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jul 12, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Never began for eyebrowcels like me @StrangerDanger


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 12, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Keep larping chadpreet. I’ve seen your O’pry like brows.


You've seen nothing keep gaslighting meekslite


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 12, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


>



We are not females jfl


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 12, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> You've seen nothing keep gaslighting meekslite


Shut the fuck up Chaddam


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 12, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


>


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 12, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


>


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Shut the fuck up Chaddam


Keep gaslighting me Chaddam


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jul 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> We are not females jfl


Its a solid one, it has improved mine
affirmations include: 
•fast results 
•forced results 
•permanent results 
•extremely long eyelashes 
•have your eyelashes grow 10 inches 
•extremely thick eyelashes 
•extremely curly eyelashes
•receive tingles when your eyelashes are growing 
•extremely thick eyebrows 
•extremely dark eyebrows


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 12, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Keep larping chadpreet. I’ve seen your O’pry like brows.


Have you actually seen my eye area though 
If not keep gaslighting meekslite


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 12, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Its a solid one, it has improved mine
> affirmations include:
> •fast results
> •forced results
> ...


Maybe I'll listen to it tonight. Never began for me anyways, bug eyes browless lashless dravidian


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 12, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> View attachment 1221862
> View attachment 1221863


>A Black girl with long eyelashes naturally 






Even a unicorn is more probable


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jul 12, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Have you actually seen my eye area though
> If not keep gaslighting meekslite


your one eye is like 2cm above the other


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 12, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Its a solid one, it has improved mine
> affirmations include:
> •fast results
> •forced results
> ...


Mental illness 
They think looking at pretty eyes of pretty girls will make them look like one


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 12, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> your one eye is like 2cm above the other


Deformed since birth never began


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Jul 12, 2021)

My eyelashes keep my eye area from being totaly subhuman ngl


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 12, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Maybe I'll listen to it tonight. Never began for me anyways, bug eyes browless lashless dravidian


>5'5
>Dradivian
>Bug eyes 
>Browless
>Lashless
>Jawlet 
>Chinlet 
>Tiny Framed
>Micropenis


----------



## Deleted member 14312 (Jul 12, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Never began for eyebrowcels like me @StrangerDanger


Yeah, it’s not like you have 35 mm PFL or anything.


looksmaxxer234 said:


> Keep larping chadpreet. I’ve seen your O’pry like brows.


I’m actually starting to think O’Pry’s eyes are actually a failo outside of PSL. 







One just looks so much more appealing than the other, and it goes exactly with this thread. Bomer’s lashes, brow coloring, and eye coloring make his eyes much better IMO


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 12, 2021)

LastHopeForNorman said:


> My eyelashes keep my eye area from being totaly subhuman ngl
> View attachment 1221866
> 
> View attachment 1221873


 Very GL
Feminine but in a good way


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 12, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> Yeah, it’s not like you have 35 mm PFL or anything.
> 
> I’m actually starting to think O’Pry’s eyes are actually a failo outside of PSL.
> View attachment 1221869
> ...


Very true 
Boomer mog Opry


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jul 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> >5'5
> >Dradivian
> >Bug eyes
> >Browless
> ...


This will fix it


----------



## ilyess (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 12, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> Yeah, it’s not like you have 35 mm PFL or anything.


I have 25mm like thecel nice typo


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 12, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Keep gaslighting me Chaddam


Shut the fuck up 
Im obese 
Never began


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 12, 2021)

ilyess said:


> View attachment 1221876


Ideal


----------



## Effortless (Jul 12, 2021)

As someone lacking in this department I whole heartedly agree, thick long eyebrows and eyelashes are an insane halo and would boost me so much...












I want Zayn tier eyebrow and eyelashes


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jul 12, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> I have 25mm like thecel nice typo


22mm get your facts right


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jul 12, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> Yeah, it’s not like you have 35 mm PFL or anything.
> 
> I’m actually starting to think O’Pry’s eyes are actually a failo outside of PSL.
> View attachment 1221869
> ...


FAILO?!?!?!?


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 12, 2021)

Effortless said:


> As someone lacking in this department I whole heartedly agree, thick long eyebrows and eyelashes are an insane halo and would boost me so much...
> 
> View attachment 1221874
> View attachment 1221875
> ...


Don't even have them still mog me chang


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 12, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> Yeah, it’s not like you have 35 mm PFL or anything.
> 
> I’m actually starting to think O’Pry’s eyes are actually a failo outside of PSL.
> View attachment 1221869
> ...


Indeed O’pries eyelashes get longer in faceapp morphs and get rid of his aspie stare.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jul 12, 2021)

Damn it’s over for me


----------



## Mr.cope (Jul 12, 2021)

Would switch schools/jobs immediately if he came


----------



## ilyess (Jul 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Ideal


Could be me but.. 
i made a promise to start actually looksmaxxing after eid al adha next tuesday , btw are you very knowledgeable about minox bro?


----------



## Deleted member 14312 (Jul 12, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> FAILO?!?!?!?
> View attachment 1221878


Perhaps Failo was the wrong term. I should have said not ideal. Eye area’s like Bomer’s are ideal.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jul 12, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> Perhaps Failo was the wrong term. I should have said not ideal. Eye area’s like Bomer’s are ideal.


Do you think those feminine looking eyes are better than hunter eyes(gandy, barrett, de poot, salih, eriksen etc) in general or jsut O'pry


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 12, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Indeed O’pries eyelashes get longer in faceapp morphs and get rid of his aspie stare.
> 
> View attachment 1221881
> View attachment 1221880


Damn 
He mogs with right version


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 12, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Do you think those feminine looking eyes are better than hunter eyes(gandy, barrett, de poot, salih, eriksen etc) in general or jsut O'pry


Opry/de poot are shit tier and gay alien 


Gandy, Maher, Ballou have SMV + PSL


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 12, 2021)

ilyess said:


> Could be me but..
> i made a promise to start actually looksmaxxing after eid al adha next tuesday , btw are you very knowledgeable about minox bro?


Not really


----------



## Deleted member 14312 (Jul 12, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Do you think those feminine looking eyes are better than hunter eyes(gandy, barrett, de poot, salih, eriksen etc) in general or jsut O'pry


The only person in that list that actually has great eyes IMO are Gandy and Salih(even though that is Salih’s only good feature):


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 12, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Damn it’s over for me


Still mogs me since you're 6.25 psl Chad


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 12, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> FAILO?!?!?!?
> View attachment 1221878


Cherrypicked modeling pic 
In most others 
He look weird af


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 12, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> FAILO?!?!?!?
> View attachment 1221878


Yes he looks curry 
Problem?


----------



## ilyess (Jul 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Not really


What's the most effective percentage, i found 2% but i don't if it's effective or not


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 12, 2021)

ilyess said:


> What's the most effective percentage, i found 2% but i don't if it's effective or not


Dont know tbh


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 12, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> FAILO?!?!?!?
> View attachment 1221878


He has great everything 
Doesn’t look aspie but more like a killer


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> He has great everything
> Doesn’t look aspie but more like a killer


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 12, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> View attachment 1221906


More proof light eyes shouldn’t be big 
If he had brown eyes he’d be cute @StrangerDanger


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jul 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Opry/de poot are shit tier and gay alien
> 
> 
> Gandy, Maher, Ballou have SMV + PSL


did he improve in this


----------



## Effortless (Jul 12, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Don't even have them still mog me chang



Mine have improved a lot since minoxidil thanks god, now I just need zayn tier eyelash


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jul 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> More proof light eyes shouldn’t be big
> If he had brown eyes he’d be cute @StrangerDanger


looking striking is underrated


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 12, 2021)

Effortless said:


> Mine have improved a lot since minoxidil thanks god, now I just need zayn tier eyelash
> 
> View attachment 1221909
> View attachment 1221910
> ...


Ya I have default insane brows and lashes. They give this shadow effect since I have hooding


----------



## Deleted member 13094 (Jul 12, 2021)

eye area is cope literally no females care about them, it's all about eyebrows and eye color, "Muhh hunter eyes"


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 12, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> did he improve in this
> View attachment 1221898


SMV wise ?
Yeah


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jul 12, 2021)

20Nobragger01 said:


> If you’re not dyeing your eyebrows dark, are you even looksmaxxing?


Serious I swear to God dyeing my eyebrows makes the biggest difference of any other looksmax I do. Even more important than the rhinoplasty I got


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 12, 2021)

puyi said:


> eye area is cope literally no females care about them, it's all about eyebrows and eye color, "Muhh hunter eyes"


And eyebrows/eye color is eye area fucking retarded low iq bug eyedd nigger


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 12, 2021)

puyi said:


> eye area is cope literally no females care about them, it's all about eyebrows and eye color, "Muhh hunter eyes"







You have non of those cucks 
0/10 eyes


----------



## Deleted member 13094 (Jul 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> View attachment 1221925
> 
> You have non of those cucks
> 0/10 eyes


major copium i have thick eyebrows


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 12, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> looking striking is underrated



His phenotype is the best 
Yet he doesn’t look native at all


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 12, 2021)

puyi said:


> eye area is cope literally no females care about them, it's all about eyebrows and eye color, "Muhh hunter eyes"


Eye area is everything.

But these eyes are more ideal












Then this


----------



## goat2x (Jul 12, 2021)

This thread was racially motivated


----------



## Effortless (Jul 12, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Ya I have default insane brows and lashes. They give this shadow effect since I have hooding



Yeah yours are literally ideal when groomed and well kept...


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 12, 2021)

Effortless said:


> Yeah yours are literally ideal when groomed and well kept...
> 
> I'm still happy with my results though since mine went from...
> 
> ...


anything improvement is solid as asian

mate I'd bother shaping them more, but I'm so fucking lazy I already get asspain needing to pluck unibrows every week 
it's so fucking irritating and slow, I'll likely have to do them once I go back to live classes jfl


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 12, 2021)

Effortless said:


> Yeah yours are literally ideal when groomed and well kept...
> 
> I'm still happy with my results though since mine went from...
> 
> ...


Are you Thai or Cambodian? You don’t look south east Asian at all. You look very Bolivian or Colombian @AlexAP


----------



## Preston (Jul 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Youssef look kinda fake tho


I think he might be contact frauding tbh









He is wearing contacts his eyes don’t even match

no Limbal ring






clear limbal ring





he is ethnic and would most likely have very strong and prominent limbal like most ethnics but he doesn’t

his eyes are also one solid color not kaleidoscope like most other blue eyes

@JustMewbrah


----------



## Deleted member 13945 (Jul 12, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Muhh hunter eyes
> 
> View attachment 1221764
> 
> ...


are my eyes decent tbh


----------



## Effortless (Jul 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Are you Thai or Cambodian? You don’t look south east Asian at all. You look very Bolivian or Colombian @AlexAP


100% thai, Im close to this Thai Pheno...











My looksmax goal is to get as close as to this gigamogger as I can


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 12, 2021)

mamacookoil said:


> are my eyes decent tbh


Thick brows and eye color halo so yea.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 12, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> I think he might be contact frauding tbh
> 
> View attachment 1221952
> View attachment 1221954
> ...


That guy looks Arab tbh
My grandfather is Tatar and Mongolian and kinda has that look. Sharper nose, big eyes and curly hair


----------



## Deleted member 13945 (Jul 12, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Thick brows and eye color halo so yea.


cool
also ngl what would u rate peep and kanye tbh tbh


----------



## AlexAP (Jul 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Are you Thai or Cambodian? You don’t look south east Asian at all. You look very Bolivian or Colombian @AlexAP


I think he looks more SEA, only a few mestizos have these features.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 12, 2021)

mamacookoil said:


> cool
> also ngl what would u rate peep and kanye tbh tbh


Both HTN’s in their primes


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 12, 2021)

Effortless said:


> 100% thai, Im close to this Thai Pheno...
> 
> View attachment 1221970
> View attachment 1221971
> ...



Mog north east insectoids


----------



## Preston (Jul 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> That guy looks Arab tbh
> My grandfather is Tatar and Mongolian and kinda has that look. Sharper nose, big eyes and curly hair


He's Egyptian


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 12, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> He's Egyptian


Do you know where. Lower Egyptians look much more black


----------



## Preston (Jul 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Do you know where. Lower Egyptians look much more black


He's Lebanese-Egyptian. Born in Lebanon.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Do you know where. Lower Egyptians look much more black


Probably west/medjay


----------



## gamma (Jul 12, 2021)

Both eyes look like shit


----------



## Effortless (Jul 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Mog north east insectoids



That's because East Asians are a different species and they breed like lab rats everywhere they go tbh

I'm lucky my blood is not super mixed with those eastern robots like most of SEA now


----------



## Deleted member 13945 (Jul 12, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Both HTN’s in their primes


pog, dead ass am i htn too tbh tbh


----------



## fogdart (Jul 12, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Muhh hunter eyes
> 
> View attachment 1221764
> 
> ...


Rate my eye area. i know my eyebrows are thin but is my eye are average or above?


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 12, 2021)

fogdart said:


> Rate my eye area. i know my eyebrows are thin but is my eye are average or above?



Average tbh


----------

